# Shiekh Khalifa Bin Zayed Medical College, Lahore



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Any info about this medical college? Where does it rank? what is its merit? Its reputation? All info is much appreciated !


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

*Student from SKZMDC*

Hello there! 
I am a second year student at sheikh khalifa bin zayed al-nahyan medical college lahore. In terms of merit i dont know where it stands when compared to government colleges since the admission procedure is usually different and separate for SKZ. But there were rumors that it has now been included in the list of government colleges of punjab after its induction from federal to provincial government and will now be included in the merit list of government colleges from this year on but i dont know for sure.

From my personal experience i can tell you that in terms of education and faculty, the college is good and some of the teachers are really helpful unlike government colleges. The teacher student interaction is also good. Teachers are really helpful with people who want to learn. Students from my batch, that is the batch of 2015, achieved 1st ,3rd ,5th ,7th and 10th positions in Punjab university(Since it is affiliated with punjab university not UHS) their competetion was Fatima jinnah medical college which is a high ranked government college, so in terms of academics i would say the college is among the top medical colleges in punjab. Since the class strength is only 100 compared to 200-300 of government colleges you get better attention from teachers and a better learning experience overall since you get to do Dissection, lab tests and spotting individually.

The majority of students attending the college are from lahore, so the overall atmosphere is also not bad. Many are from reputed educational institutions like Beaconhouse, Lahore grammar school, Aitchison college, Resource academia and Salamat international.
On the other side the infrastructure (buildings , grounds, facilities etc) of the college is poor, in the sense that it is not on par with the academics. There are three academic buildings overall located at a little distance from each other within the sheikh zayed complex. The campus doesnt really stand out or anything. But it all depends on what you are comparing SKZ with.

If you are comparing it with International universities or AKU or KEMU from pakistan then obviously it isnt appealing but if the competetion is private medical colleges in punjab(only Shifa college of medicine and CMH medical college come on par with sheikh zayed ) or newly formed government medical colleges i-e Gujrat, Gujranwala, sahiwal etc then sheikh zayed is better any day by a long stretch.

P.S. A couple of my classfellows opted for sheikh zayed even though they got into gujranwala and gujrat medical colleges. I myself came to sheikh zayed after studying for a month in Shifa Int. Islamabad. 

I hope I answered your questions.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Thankyou so much. I am from Alevels background and I am from islamabad. Can you please tell me what was their admission procedure and stuff like that? You said they arent affliated with UHS but punjab university, so is it still necessary to have MCAT for SZK? Or do they have their own separate test? And if you gave MCAT then what were YOUR marks and what grades/ marks did you have in Alevels/ fsc.


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

Well when i applied they had an NTS test for SKZ in 6 or 7 different cities, MCAT was a requirement but was not used in calculating merit. Merit was calculated on the basis of your Fsc marks or A-levels equivalence and your score in the NTS test. But i dont know if this year's criteria is the same or they have changed it in some way. Its better to contact the college regarding that. I had AAB in A levels and had an equivalence of 875/1100 and my merit was around 170, So i wasnt among the first people to be called. But i have heard from juniors that the criteria was tougher last year and that probably goes for this year as well. Hope you get the idea


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

ok thanks then. If you get any more info then post it!


----------



## khurram93 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Wy not Shifa?*



Arsl said:


> I myself came to sheikh zayed after studying for a month in Shifa Int. Islamabad.




Hey Arsl,
I'm very curious to know your reasons for leaving Shifa after only a month? I'm considering Shifa and CMH as my top choices. I visited Sheikh Zayed's campus yesterday but unfortunately the campus wasn't appealing at all and the representative we met didn't have too much to say.


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

khurram93 said:


> Hey Arsl,
> I'm very curious to know your reasons for leaving Shifa after only a month? I'm considering Shifa and CMH as my top choices. I visited Sheikh Zayed's campus yesterday but unfortunately the campus wasn't appealing at all and the representative we met didn't have too much to say.


Shifa is a good college dont get me wrong, I had family reasons behind leaving shifa.
Shifa is better for those who want to go abroad after graduating while SKZ has a more traditional approach and is better if you plan on staying in pakistan, this is academics wise.
If you have done A levels, shifa would be better.
Building wise shifa is restricted (read smaller) but the classes it has are of good standards while SKZ has a bigger building but it is very ordinary from inside out.
Hospital attached is better at SKZ as it is above 1000 bed public hospital while shifa is a 450 bed private hospital, so SKZ is better in this aspect.
Faculty is good in both colleges but i would say better mannered and more friendly in shifa.
Fee at SKZ is around 4.25 lac (still) while around 6.25 lac in shifa (was in 2010 dont know about now)
Skz has a chance of coming under government colleges so you might see a further cut in the above mentioned fee to around 2 lac but no one knows when that might be expected. In a year or two, you can never be sure because of inconsistent policy and administration of punjab government.
You will find good people in both colleges but i would say shifa has a better crowd.

So its all in front of you, all the things that could come to my mind. But i would say if i had another chance i would stay at shifa because from the things i hear from my friends who are still there, it has a more consistent administration and policy and that matters a lot when you are in medicine. Like you dont want your final exams to be postponed days before they are scheduled to take place, when you are all prepared and ready. That can happen in SKZ(Happened to us in First year exams) but cannot in shifa.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey arsl,

what aggregate would i need for sheikh zayed? what was the cut-off merit?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me when to apply to SKZ? And arsl what was your aggregate merit in shifa?


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

ghani u must apply first..


----------



## khurram93 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Shifa vs CMH*

Hi Arsl,
Thanks for taking the time out to answer my questions. Your response is very helpful. Since you are now based in Lahore perhaps you can guide me in how Shifa compares to CMH. I have visited both colleges. CMH is new and the labs and classes are in immaculate shape, obviously like any other project under Army. Students are pretty much alike in both places. Since I am an international student I can easily move to any of the two cities, though Islamabad has a bit more appeal due to weather and traffic. I guess it comes down to the quality of education, which I believe is as good as the school's faculty. Do you have any input?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shahan Khan said:


> Can anyone please tell me when to apply to SKZ? And arsl what was your aggregate merit in shifa?


The applications will be available on the 24th of September


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> hey arsl,
> 
> what aggregate would i need for sheikh zayed? what was the cut-off merit?


 I think merit was 78%.


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

khurram93 said:


> Hi Arsl,
> Thanks for taking the time out to answer my questions. Your response is very helpful. Since you are now based in Lahore perhaps you can guide me in how Shifa compares to CMH. I have visited both colleges. CMH is new and the labs and classes are in immaculate shape, obviously like any other project under Army. Students are pretty much alike in both places. Since I am an international student I can easily move to any of the two cities, though Islamabad has a bit more appeal due to weather and traffic. I guess it comes down to the quality of education, which I believe is as good as the school's faculty. Do you have any input?



hey im also an internaional student nd shifa is way better then CMH cox islmabd has clean environment unlike lhr and it is on 2nd rank in the whole private colleges of pakistan after AKU,it has modular system which makes education easy as compared to others nd as shifa has a department for free checkup of deserving ppl so u get the chance to practice more as u like as compared to CMH as it does not give the students chance to practice more cox ppl pay alot of money there so they wont let u practice more after paying such a huge amount of money nd all dat was told to me by a doctor who is teaching in CMH and is a graduate of Rawalpindi medical college nd i know her well so she gave me a true nd well supported advise, im also going for shifa INSHALLAH  hope it answers ur question


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

khurram93 said:


> Hi Arsl,
> Thanks for taking the time out to answer my questions. Your response is very helpful. Since you are now based in Lahore perhaps you can guide me in how Shifa compares to CMH. I have visited both colleges. CMH is new and the labs and classes are in immaculate shape, obviously like any other project under Army. Students are pretty much alike in both places. Since I am an international student I can easily move to any of the two cities, though Islamabad has a bit more appeal due to weather and traffic. I guess it comes down to the quality of education, which I believe is as good as the school's faculty. Do you have any input?


i forgot to tell u the most important thing dat shifa nd aku no doubt one of the top private medical colleges of pakistan have a pass %age of 100% in USMLE as ur also gonna do that  they both also famous for that so u better go for shifa or ur best option is AKU cox both have the same fee structure  hope it helps


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> Can anyone please tell me when to apply to SKZ? And arsl what was your aggregate merit in shifa?


I dont remember my exact aggregate but i had a merit of around 60, if memory serves me right. This was in part due to the fact that i found the shifa test much easier (as there were general knowledge and logic sections) as compared to sheikh zayed . But sheikh zayed's test wasnt that hard either. As a matter of fact it was much more A level inclined than CMH's test


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

khurram93 said:


> Hi Arsl,
> Thanks for taking the time out to answer my questions. Your response is very helpful. Since you are now based in Lahore perhaps you can guide me in how Shifa compares to CMH. I have visited both colleges. CMH is new and the labs and classes are in immaculate shape, obviously like any other project under Army. Students are pretty much alike in both places. Since I am an international student I can easily move to any of the two cities, though Islamabad has a bit more appeal due to weather and traffic. I guess it comes down to the quality of education, which I believe is as good as the school's faculty. Do you have any input?


I would recommend you to opt for shifa. Its a better place for somebody coming from abroad plus the teaching method is modular which in my opinion is easier as compared to the traditional ways of teaching in CMH and Sheikh zayed. It requires a lot less cramming. plus the method of teaching is more interactive at shifa than CMH and is much more Usmle oriented than any other college in punjab(Public and Private combined). Faculty at shifa would be more friendly and helpful. Shifa's hospital is also better than CMH's in my opinion when viewed from a learning perspective.
Plus i have heard from friends in CMH that sometimes the teachers there can be very biased there like some favor civilians while others favor cadets, this creates a divide within the class which in my opinion leads to a bad learning environment. But on the other hand this may only be the case with one batch. You cant really be sure if its going to be the same with you guys. But building and infrastructure of CMH is far better than either shifa or sheikh zayed.


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> hey arsl,
> 
> what aggregate would i need for sheikh zayed? what was the cut-off merit?


Last year it was cut around 79 % in the first merit list and 77 % in the second. I cant paste the links here. Go the sheikh zayed's website, you will find both the official lists there. But people are called until the class reaches full strength so i can go lower.


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> hey im also an internaional student nd shifa is way better then CMH cox islmabd has clean environment unlike lhr and it is on 2nd rank in the whole private colleges of pakistan after AKU,it has modular system which makes education easy as compared to others nd as shifa has a department for free checkup of deserving ppl so u get the chance to practice more as u like as compared to CMH as it does not give the students chance to practice more cox ppl pay alot of money there so they wont let u practice more after paying such a huge amount of money nd all dat was told to me by a doctor who is teaching in CMH and is a graduate of Rawalpindi medical college nd i know her well so she gave me a true nd well supported advise, im also going for shifa INSHALLAH  hope it answers ur question


I prefer lahore as a city but i comes down to personal choice. Many areas in Lahore have very clean environment (Defence, Cantt, Askari, Bahria town etc) so it depends on where you live. There is no formal ranking of private colleges so there is no way of factually stating that shifa is number two pakistan after AKU, different peoplle have different opinions. Modular system is one big advantage at Shifa plus Usmle oriented teaching. What you say about the hospital at CMH can also be true about shifa since it has a private hospital attached where the majority pays big bucks and they dont want to be treated by amateur doctors. This was also a big factor in me leaving shifa for sheikh zayed since it has an around a 1000 bed hospital so patients with rare diseases you find here are only rarely present in private hospitals.


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> i forgot to tell u the most important thing dat shifa nd aku no doubt one of the top private medical colleges of pakistan have a pass %age of 100% in USMLE as ur also gonna do that  they both also famous for that so u better go for shifa or ur best option is AKU cox both have the same fee structure  hope it helps


Passing is not enough when it comes to Usmle. You need competitive scores because you are competing with doctors from all over the world for a limited number of spots. No college has a pass percentage of 100 % in Usmle and even passing with good scores doesnt guarantee you a residency in US so dont get carried away by this. But as i said before because of the Usmle oriented studies many students from shifa end up getting residencies in US but there is no specific number. It varies with batches.


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

so u want american residency...bro i meant wid pass usmle dat most of the students get their spot...datx all.... well i'll rather prefer shifa then cmh


----------



## s.m.ch (Aug 24, 2012)

hey , can anybody confirm me that does SZMC counts mcat result while making there merit ? or they just consider their entry test .


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

Arsl said:


> Hello there!
> I am a second year student at sheikh khalifa bin zayed al-nahyan medical college lahore. In terms of merit i dont know where it stands when compared to government colleges since the admission procedure is usually different and separate for SKZ. But there were rumors that it has now been included in the list of government colleges of punjab after its induction from federal to provincial government and will now be included in the merit list of government colleges from this year on but i dont know for sure.
> 
> From my personal experience i can tell you that in terms of education and faculty, the college is good and some of the teachers are really helpful unlike government colleges. The teacher student interaction is also good. Teachers are really helpful with people who want to learn. Students from my batch, that is the batch of 2015, achieved 1st ,3rd ,5th ,7th and 10th positions in Punjab university(Since it is affiliated with punjab university not UHS) their competetion was Fatima jinnah medical college which is a high ranked government college, so in terms of academics i would say the college is among the top medical colleges in punjab. Since the class strength is only 100 compared to 200-300 of government colleges you get better attention from teachers and a better learning experience overall since you get to do Dissection, lab tests and spotting individually.
> ...


what is the fee structure of sheikh zaid now afer being included in public sector colleges?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Can someone please tell me that what is the address where we need to send our forms after filling them if we are sending them by post?
Secondly I wanted to ask that I am confused about the entry test fee. Is it same 2000 which we paid for the prospectus or we need to attach an extra bank draft of 2000 with application?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

salmanzworld said:


> what is the fee structure of sheikh zaid now afer being included in public sector colleges?


Shaikh Zayed was never a private college. It has always been a public medical college. Its under federal government currently and the tuition fees is around 4 lakh 25 thousand. And the fees will only be reduced when it comes under UHS which it hasn't so far.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Admission in Shiekh Khalifa Bin Zayed Medical College, Lahore*

Bro i hve 894 marks....prepartion hard for SKBZC entry test on 14 october...whta about merit formula..is MCAT marks included...is Matri marks included...if u guide me really thankful to u..


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> Bro i hve 894 marks....prepartion hard for SKBZC entry test on 14 october...whta about merit formula..is MCAT marks included...is Matri marks included...if u guide me really thankful to u..


Merit formula is 10% matric, 40% fsc and 50% entry test. MCAT marks not included you should send its result as its mandatory to give government test even appplying to any private college. Besides since college is affiliated with Punjab University so mcat result has no weightage.


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Negative Marking*

is there any negative marking in the test? and is it only from MCAT syllabus or do we have to prepare the whole fsc for it?


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> Can someone please tell me that what is the address where we need to send our forms after filling them if we are sending them by post?
> Secondly I wanted to ask that I am confused about the entry test fee. Is it same 2000 which we paid for the prospectus or we need to attach an extra bank draft of 2000 with application?


This 2000 is separate from the prospectus. It is the examination fee so you have to pay a total of 4000 rupees at the National bank branch inside Sheikh zayed complex. In your case you have to pay another 2000. There is a separate slip for it. It must be with your prospectus, if not you can get another from the college.


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

salmanzworld said:


> what is the fee structure of sheikh zaid now afer being included in public sector colleges?


The fee is still 4.75 lakh for first year. 4.25 tuition fee and 50 k admission fee. There is case going on regarding this too in the high court but most probably new comers will have to pay 4.75 this time around.


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

hm12 said:


> is there any negative marking in the test? and is it only from MCAT syllabus or do we have to prepare the whole fsc for it?


SKZ test has no connection with uhs test what so ever. If it is mentioned with the prospectus or somewhere in the package that you got from SKZ that there is limited course for the test then it might be the case but otherwise i can say with certainty that the whole course is included.
Regarding -ve marking im not sure as it has been more than 2 years since i gave the test but even if there is -ve marking it will probably be 0.2 marks per wrong answer. It will be mentioned on the test paper of course but no way of getting to know beforehand.


----------



## monazza (Oct 6, 2012)

for skz tst we should follow our fsc bukz aur nts buk?


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Confusion*

AoA,Bro i have apllied for Sheikh Zyed Medical College lahore and Akhter saeed medical colg,lahore..Unfortunately both institutes entry test at same date 14 October..soo which one i should give test..I want to give SKMDC test but if can't approach merit of SKMDC then i also miss the chance of Akhter Saeed..i m in confusion..headache..thanks if any brother guide me.Regards


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> AoA,Bro i have apllied for Sheikh Zyed Medical College lahore and Akhter saeed medical colg,lahore..Unfortunately both institutes entry test at same date 14 October..soo which one i should give test..I want to give SKMDC test but if can't approach merit of SKMDC then i also miss the chance of Akhter Saeed..i m in confusion..headache..thanks if any brother guide me.Regards


w.Salam. If you think your preparation is really good and you can easily score around 79-80% in the SZMC test then you should defiantly give the SZMC test . If not then better not take any chances and go for Akhtar Saeed.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey, did anyone get his or her roll number slip or something for the entry test of Shaikh Zayed?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Hey, did anyone get his or her roll number slip or something for the entry test of Shaikh Zayed?


nopr


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Skzmdc Test*



WajeehBJ said:


> Hey, did anyone get his or her roll number slip or something for the entry test of Shaikh Zayed?


Just Visit NTS website roll no slips has been uploaded...these slips certainly works..Regards


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is sheikh zayed better or CMH? Why?


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

monazza said:


> for skz tst we should follow our fsc bukz aur nts buk?


I studied my a levels books and SAT II books for the test. I would recommend just studying your fsc course books, if you are more than confident that you have got them in the bag then study SAT II books. I would not suggest Studying new course material days before an exam


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> AoA,Bro i have apllied for Sheikh Zyed Medical College lahore and Akhter saeed medical colg,lahore..Unfortunately both institutes entry test at same date 14 October..soo which one i should give test..I want to give SKMDC test but if can't approach merit of SKMDC then i also miss the chance of Akhter Saeed..i m in confusion..headache..thanks if any brother guide me.Regards


That entirely depends upon your preparation but here is a tip, if you have got around 800 marks in fsc then i would suggest you to not pass out on the sheikh zayed test, give it a try. If you are way below that in your fsc then your chances are slim but of course nothing is impossible.


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Is sheikh zayed better or CMH? Why?


That is a frequently asked question but i cant give a clear verdict about it. CMH is good, the infrastructure is better than SKZ, on the other hand hospital attached to SKZ is better than CMH's hospital but since i have never attended a class at CMH it is difficult for me to judge based on academics and compare both the colleges. You can get a better answer from someone who has studied at both the colleges. In my opinion both colleges are pretty much at the same level merit wise since many of my class mates got into CMH but opted for SKZ and i am sure it is the same the other way round. read my previous replies on this thread, you might find something useful regarding the comparison.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Arsl said:


> That is a frequently asked question but i cant give a clear verdict about it. CMH is good, the infrastructure is better than SKZ, on the other hand hospital attached to SKZ is better than CMH's hospital but since i have never attended a class at CMH it is difficult for me to judge based on academics and compare both the colleges. You can get a better answer from someone who has studied at both the colleges. In my opinion both colleges are pretty much at the same level merit wise since many of my class mates got into CMH but opted for SKZ and i am sure it is the same the other way round. read my previous replies on this thread, you might find something useful regarding the comparison.


thanks a lot


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chances of admission with a 77.96% aggregate on the foreign seat?


----------



## Arsl (Aug 5, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Chances of admission with a 77.96% aggregate on the foreign seat?


I would say you stand a good chance on a foreign seat.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Heyyy Everyone, good luck for tomorrow...


----------



## MtheThird (Aug 27, 2010)

*As Compared to Govt. Colleges*

Could someone shed light on whether SZ should be preferred above institutes like FJ, SIMS, PMC Faisalabad and RMC? In terms of academics. It is said that it should come under the govt. sector sometime next year, but until that happens, is there anyway of knowing how it would stand in the ranking?
SIMS was under the private sector until recently (relatively) and now it's considered to be #3 in govt. medical colleges of the Punjab. Can the same be said to happen for SZ?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

IMO, Shaikh Zayed is better than FJ, as good as PMC but RMC and SIMS are above it.


----------



## Lt. Notebook (Sep 27, 2012)

People I need any info you can give me regarding Sheikh Zayed coming under govt (possibly UHS) and its fee reduction.....Any help would be welcome.


----------



## MtheThird (Aug 27, 2010)

Tuition Fee is Rs. 2 Lac, Admission fee is Rs. 75,000.
As for it coming under UHS, nothing can be said with certainty but it's worth securing your seat. The prospectus 2012 cites a 100%refund policy barring admission fee if one does not attend classes. 50% return in case of withdrawing within a month. After one month, return is 25%.


----------



## Sheza123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Aoa Arsl. I got into shaikh khalifa bin zayed al nahyan lahore and foundation medical college isb. I am in a terrible fix now. I live in rawalpindi but Inshaa Allah I won't have a problem staying at a hostel.... I got into Shifa and cmh, but could not go there for several reasons. Now I do not know what to do?
How is shaikh zaid academically? I mean how are the studies there? What is the faculty like? I am in a total fix. I visited skbz and yes the campus wasn't very good but I don't know if it matters or not. On the other hand fumc is bringing in modular system and rumours have it that they will be beginning their clinicals from the first year onwards. As far as the degree awarding body is concerned then obviously punjab university is better than foundation university. I don't what the next five years will unfold though. Did you apply to FUMC?


----------



## aaisha (Feb 8, 2013)

*Is Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Medical College Going to Take MBBS Applications for 2013 ?*

i have seen Sheikh zayed bin khalifa medical college in the list of public sector medical colleges .. does this mean the college is no more going to take students in on the basis of their own entry test for year 2013 ?


----------



## abbasi (Apr 11, 2013)

^yes that's exactly what it means. They no longer have an entry test.


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

900 in fsc 919 in metric 784 in mcat
77.1% aggregate
any chance in cmh or shaikh zaid?
and which college is better?
cmh, fmh, shaikh zaid or shalamar?
plz gude me


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

gull andaam said:


> 900 in fsc 919 in metric 784 in mcat
> 77.1% aggregate
> any chance in cmh or shaikh zaid?
> and which college is better?
> ...


If you score well in FMH and CMH's Entry Test, you might get admission there. Apply to Shalamar, but chances with your aggregate seem low for admission there, same is the case with SKZMDC. Do well in the FMH & CMH Entry Tests and you might get a seat. Other than that, you have good chances for getting into Sharif as well and CPMC.


----------

